# What wattage heat gun needed to form HDPE?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

When warm weather hits NJ, no chance of less than 55, and no snow, I'm going to remove the auger and impeller of four blowers and install a HDPE liner in the impeller area and the chute, also the impeller rubbers.

Since I'm doing both, I need to do the liner first as I'm reducing the impeller gap.

I don't have a heat gun and looked at them at HF, HD, and Amazon.

What wattage will I need? It seems most have several settings, some only 2, others 4. Also the max wattage is different.

Suggestions? Brand? Price range? 2? 4?

Other than this, what else can I use it for?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't think it can ever be too hot, but it certainly can bo not hot enough. You can always move it away from the HDPE if it is too hot. You probably won't find one in for than 15 amps, which is 1800 watts, unless you go with a 220 volt. The amount of concentrated heat depends on the neck opening. I would think that the cheap, 2 setting, HF model would be more than sufficient. I know mine gets super hot. Be careful !


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

It would help to know what kind of temp it takes to bend HDPE.


I will say I've had a Milwaukee model 750 heat gun for over 20 years now and it still works well. IIRC it's around 1500 watts and will get things hot enough to set a thing or two on fire, whether you wanted to or not.
In fact, I used it just yesterday to get some fiberglass to set up that I was working in the garage in 20 degree weather. I fully expect it to outlive me.


Personally I think if a heatgun is capable of heating your stuff enough to bend, this one would probably do it for you. If nothing else, check places like HD rental, I suspect you could rent one for a couple of days fairly inexpensively.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wikipedia says HDPE typically melts between 250F and 350F. I expect that pretty much any heat gun will do what you need, I wouldn't really over-think it too much. 

If you have a hair dryer handy, you could start with that, and see if it works for you.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Wikipedia says HDPE typically melts between 250F and 350F. I expect that pretty much any heat gun will do what you need, I wouldn't really over-think it too much.
> 
> If you have a hair dryer handy, you could start with that, and see if it works for you.


I would think that a hair dryer would not be able to get things to 250F, otherwise there would be a lot of "burned-up women" !


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> I would think that a hair dryer would not be able to get things to 250F, otherwise there would be a lot of "burned-up women" !


That's a good point. I just tested a 1600W hair dryer we have. It reached 190F, using a digital, instant-read thermometer in the airflow. When I partially-covered the air intake (letting that same 1600W of heat be applied to less air), it rose to 240F. 

So it may not be hot enough. But if you have one around, it's a free test. Otherwise a heat gun that can reach around 350F sounds like it should be enough.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Wikipedia is great, I feel I should have checked it first for the melting point before I posted on here. Everyone is so helpful.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a Master 501a, 1680 watts, HD unit. Actually 2 and been using them for 20 years. Very hardy, metal unit. And much like HCBPH, have done some awesome damage if not careful. I do a lot of electrical and use it for heat shrink. But will heat anything to immolation. Pricey, but my kids can use them when I'm done. 

https://www.nationaltoolwarehouse.c...i4LOi4z9hk5Lt1e8RQcQUGujsWXH4wcflUaAovN8P8HAQ

GLuck, Jay


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

RIT333 said:


> I would think that a hair dryer would not be able to get things to 250F, otherwise there would be a lot of "burned-up women" !


 actually a hair dryer might work if it take 250-350º to melt. you are not trying to melt the stuff you just want it warm enough to shape it the way you want it


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> When warm weather hits NJ, no chance of less than 55, and no snow, I'm going to remove the auger and impeller of four blowers and install a HDPE liner in the impeller area and the chute, also the impeller rubbers.
> 
> Since I'm doing both, I need to do the liner first as I'm reducing the impeller gap.
> 
> ...


Installing HDPE in the impeller area sounds like a good idea . I'm curious as to how you plan to keep it in place, countersunk fasteners of some type?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Prime said:


> Installing HDPE in the impeller area sounds like a good idea . I'm curious as to how you plan to keep it in place, countersunk fasteners of some type?


Stainless #6 pan head screws, flat washer underneath, star washer on the nut side, lock nut preferably an offset elliptical torque nut.

The blade does not cover every part of the impeller housing so that's where the screws will go. If it does, the rubber I can cut a groove.

Reading up on HDPE there is no adhesive you can buy supposedly, but they do sell paper backed adhesive HDPE. I'm not sure where I'm going to buy it but Grainger's has been recommended on here.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Stainless #6 pan head screws, flat washer underneath, star washer on the nut side, lock nut preferably an offset elliptical torque nut.
> 
> The blade does not cover every part of the impeller housing so that's where the screws will go. If it does, the rubber I can cut a groove.
> 
> Reading up on HDPE there is no adhesive you can buy supposedly, but they do sell paper backed adhesive HDPE. I'm not sure where I'm going to buy it but Grainger's has been recommended on here.


Yes sounds like a plan. Impeller area wears fairly fast. I will prob do something along this line in the future. Thanks.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Reading up on HDPE there is no adhesive you can buy supposedly, but they do sell paper backed adhesive HDPE. I'm not sure where I'm going to buy it but Grainger's has been recommended on here.


Glues really don't like to stick to HDPE. I'm not sure what the adhesive-backed stuff is. 

But trying to use an adhesive to hold a slippery plastic in-place, surrounding (?) the impeller, with a lot of speed, water, and vibration, doesn't sound like a recipe for success, to me. If the HDPE comes loose and jams up the impeller, that could potentially damage something on the machine. Unless you're talking about really-thin stuff that would just rip easily. 

Now I interpreted this as that you're talking about putting it around the impeller, on the surface that the impeller blade tips almost touch. If you're just talking about using the adhesive-backed stuff in the chute, then go for it, the worst that happens is it comes loose and falls out.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes, in the impeller housing area. 1/16" thick. The adhesive would be nice but I would back it up with screws and lock nuts. I have much more than a 1/16" impeller blade space! Plus with the smoother plastic surface, the rubber blades should last a long time.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

You're not goin g to find a heat gun (or electric space heater) higher than 1500 watts simply because that's how much a 15 amp circuit will supply safely, so buy a cheap gun if you only need it occasionally.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Cool video of Steinel Heat Gun in action

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...CD20E9BC65C2E44EA4F5CD20E9BC65C2E&FORM=VRDGAR


----------

